# Kent and Masters Saddle leather



## Kittykat100 (3 April 2012)

I recently brought a GP K&M saddle for my Connemara pony last week. Within days the leather had worn, I rang the tackshop and they said I was the second person that week to ring in and apparently the problem is to do with the K&M leather and they are trying to work out how to solve this problem?

Has anyone else had the same issue? The tackshop were very apologetic, but I said it wasn't there fault...they said for me to hold on to it and they will get back to me.

Anyone else the same?


----------



## Capriole (3 April 2012)

Ive read about problems with the KM saddles (leather) on another forum, not got a KM myself though


----------



## claracanter (4 April 2012)

I have a K and M saddle that I bought 6 months ago. No problems with it.


----------



## McNally (5 April 2012)

claracanter said:



			I have a K and M saddle that I bought 6 months ago. No problems with it.
		
Click to expand...

Same?
Good luck tho, How irritating!


----------



## BeckyD (5 April 2012)

I have a Fairfax (same people as K&M I think) that I bought a year ago and although the leather is nothing to write home about, there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## velvet2011 (10 April 2012)

I've had mine nearly 2 years now, no problems.


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (11 April 2012)

Hello,

I am having this problem atm, the first saddle I had about 6weeks ago went after the first ride in it, I phoned saddler and he said he would replace it, and to continue using it for now, so i did and by time he came with a replacement even under where the end of the stirrup lies and rub away

With the replacement saddle he told me to oil under the flaps and put leather cream on the top, and at first it seemed ok, but have now had this saddle two weeks and again the flaps are starting to wear, will be phoning saddler shortly(just waiting will after 9).

I think I'm just going to ask him to find me a different make of saddle.

Apparently talking to others this is only a recent problem, also a lady on the yard I'm at had a new Kent and Masters about 18 months ago and never had this problem, but another who had hers two weeks ago when I had my replacement has had the same issue.

Has any one actually spoken to K&M themselves?


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 April 2012)

Could just be a bad batch of hides K & M have bought in, they wouldn't necessarily know there's a problem until customers use the saddle and report back, also leather loses moisture everyday whether used or not so saddlery shops that have had saddlery in their shops sometimes for months or even years could have dried out, this is why I was getting alot of repairs in of brand new saddlery.It's best, if you are able to,  to only buy items that are of a good substance, a good weight, nice almost moist/greasy to touch, not dry in any way and in the case of saddles they shouldn't creak when ridden in.

I'm not saying the OP let the leather dry out, sometimes it arrives that way from sitting in wholesalers warehouses, then saddlery shops for a very long time before you get it!
Hope you get it sorted but it is likely to be a bad batch, they may have used an alternate supplier to normal.


----------



## Daffodil (11 April 2012)

Have mine since June last year, and so far had no problems with it.
At the moment, I absolutely love it!


----------



## sbloom (11 April 2012)

I do think you have to be realistic about the cost of leather as well, fully leather saddles at £700 or so, of which there are a few brands made in the UK, will have better leather than Indian saddles etc but won't be as nice as a £1000 saddle.  Of course it should stand up to basic wear and tear but you do hear of this price bracket of saddle disappointing some people on quality of leather.  Depends on expectations .


----------



## scewal (11 April 2012)

Oh dear, have just come across this thread - bought a Kent and Masters cob GP this afternoon. Fingers crossed mine is ok and you get your saddle replaced again.


----------



## bex11 (11 April 2012)

Same, a saddler that tried to sell me one, even though the one she had with her was brand new the quality was not what I expected from the saddle she was trying very very hard for me to buy regardless of the fact that I didn't like it. Heard of others sending them back within a week.


----------



## katherine1975 (12 April 2012)

Here is a picture of my Kent and Masters cob GP saddle. I bought it second hand over a year ago and have had no problems with the quality of the leather. I would definitely buy another one of these saddles.


----------



## YasandCrystal (12 April 2012)

I would say this sounds like a blip with their leather supplier. K & M have a good reputation, so I would think they will put things right. As others say - no problems to date, so hopefully quickly sorted. I have a Thorowgood leather saddle - the forerunner to the K & M/Fairfax range and I am more than happy with the quality/wear.


----------



## Blackwijet (12 April 2012)

I bought a K&M high cut GP saddle last Augusut (I think) and can't fault it.  Haven't noticed any sign of wear on the leather, although I do give it a wipe with some Balsam stuff (can't remember the name but its a brown and yellow container) more or less after every ride - it's one of the most comfortable saddle I've sat on!  

As someone else said maybe its just a bad batch of leather


----------



## scewal (18 April 2012)

Seems like my new saddle may be from the dodgy batch. Only ridden in it twice and the leather under the skirt is worn and the seat seems to be loosing its colour.


----------



## alliersv1 (18 April 2012)

This is my cob GP. I've had it 2.5 years and am very happy with it.







There's slight discolouration where the leathers go at the bottom of the flap, but other than that it's in very good nick.
It's fair to say that the leather isn't top quality, but, as has already been said, for that price, it won't be. For a budget leather saddle, I'm very satisfied with the quality.
Unfortunately there have been quite a few reports of dodgy K&M saddles in the last couple of years, so there must be a hide quality issue every now and again.


----------



## scewal (21 April 2012)

It is a shame, i expect just a blip in the leather. But given the fact i have only used it 4/5 times and the leather is wearing so poorly is worrying. My saddler is superb and is in contact with throwgood, i have decided to upgrade to the fairfax. Just worried about getting a replacement saddle for the leather to fail again.

It seems that under the skirt the top layer of leather has worn off, plus where the stirrup leather lays on the bottom of the saddle flap. Also on the edge of the seat, the leather is starting to loose some of its colour.


----------



## Naughtynes (21 April 2012)

I had a cop gp for 2 years and the leather was lovely however the tree twisted for some reason and ive had the saddle replaced with a new one a couple of weeks ago.  So far the leather has not worn however there is a couple of flaws in the grain which the original didnt have.  I dont mind what it looks like as long as it does the job!x


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 April 2012)

Naughtynes said:



			I had a cop gp for 2 years and the leather was lovely however the tree twisted for some reason and ive had the saddle replaced with a new one a couple of weeks ago.  So far the leather has not worn however there is a couple of flaws in the grain which the original didnt have.  I dont mind what it looks like as long as it does the job!x
		
Click to expand...

Wooden trees tend to twist out if the rider holds onto the cantle whilst mounting, over time it twists the tree.I always advise customers to hold onto the offside skirt (if they can reach it) to help pull themself up or steady themselves as they mount up or always use a mounting block to relieve pressure on the saddle.


----------



## sbloom (22 April 2012)

cdm I am pretty sure these are on the Thorowgood synthetic trees.


----------



## Naughtynes (22 April 2012)

Yes they are synthetic trees it was abit odd just seemed to spontaneously twist.  I dont hold on to the saddle when mounting I grab on to some mane and stand on a block as previous saddles used to slip and just got into the habit! On thinking about it the K&M saddles production costs must be low to replace the whole saddle rather than the tree or maybe just good customer service.  Im happy with my replacement saddle so far!!


----------



## Glayva (22 April 2012)

ive just bought a kent and masters s series and my saddler mentioned there was a bit of a backlog because they had received a batch of leather that wasnt the quality they expected.  They where being extra cautious with the leather.  So im sure if some have gone out with less than perfect leather they will replace them.


----------



## scewal (25 April 2012)

Thorowgood have confirmed they are in the process of making a new saddle for me.


----------



## HKJ (27 April 2012)

I brought a K&M S series dressage last autumn and I've had no problems from it, in fact I love it!! So do both my horses - the best thing is the gullet is changeable !!


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 April 2012)

sbloom said:



			cdm I am pretty sure these are on the Thorowgood synthetic trees.
		
Click to expand...

More than likely as I haven't had any in to strip down for a few years now and last one was wooden but it is very unusual for plastic, but not impossible, to twist.


----------



## zinzin (28 April 2012)

Sorry to hijack, just wondered if anyone can tell me whether the s series dressage is a similar fit to the standard dressage? Are they very different to ride in?


----------



## knighty (26 June 2012)

I've just bought a new K&M and leather has peeled after one light hack. Really rubbish. I have contacted them but not heard back yet. If they have known about this for so long why are their new saddles (the flat back only came out a few months ago) still utterly crap?!


----------



## SpottyTB (27 June 2012)

Had my k&m jump saddle a year and so far so good! There's a little wear in places but to be honest I hardly clean it - so what is to be expected! Hopefully it's just the more recent saddles and you can all have yours replaced or sorted!


----------



## Alec Swan (28 June 2012)

Just out of interest,  those with K&M saddles which are at fault,  what colour are they?

Alec.


----------



## Always Henesy (28 June 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Just out of interest,  those with K&M saddles which are at fault,  what colour are they?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is black Alec - but it's happening to both Brown & Black

I had to send mine back to K&M - they replaced the sections that were faulty and I've just picked it up.

If it happens again though - I shall get a refund. Not impressed tbh 

I imagine this has cost them a lot of time & money to fix as I am hearing more and more stories of this happening to new K&M saddles.
To be fair - K&M were quick to sort out the problem with mine.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 June 2012)

I used to buy in substantial annual quantities of hides in butt and back forms,  and was always assured that the Black hides selected were always of a slightly poorer quality to Havana,  or London,  which we rarely see these days.

The thinking behind this is that for London Tan,  the hide has to be of the best quality,  for Havana,  the next and then Black,  because as a colour it was easier to hide the flaws and imperfections.  I wonder if the hide quality on the black saddles has been at fault,  though if it's the Brown saddles which are also at fault,  then that can't be the reason.

If the hides used are having the colour lift off them,  then when they are spirit stained,  the colour soaks right in.  If the colour is now lifting from the surface,  then that would suggest that the colour has been applied *over* a seal of some sort.  When the skirts and flaps are cut,  it should be immediately obvious at the depth of the stain.  The manufacturers should check every single hide,  and if they don't,  then the problem lies with them.

Alec.


----------



## jenniferharland (3 July 2012)

i bought a 2nd hand K&M GPDa few months ago and i couldn't be happier with the quality of leather!


----------

